# Keeping rejected bottle baby with the flock?



## bohogardenia (Apr 14, 2014)

We welcomed our first lambs to our little farm last week, including a set of twins, one of which was rejected by his mother after the second day. When she started butting him against the wall and the ground, we brought him inside and started bottle feeding him. 

The kids are having fun, of course, but diapering a ram lamb will get old soon and we'd prefer for him to learn to be a sheep instead of thinking he's a dog. Has anyone ever had luck allowing a bottle baby to stay in the pasture with the rest of the (small) flock, or should we expect his mother to continue chasing him down and being a danger to him? 

Thanks!


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 14, 2014)

We for the most part have always left the bum lambs with the flock.

I would suggest building him his own small pen within ( or near) the rest of the flock. I would give him something like a dog house for shelter. After a week (or two) they generally stop look to the ewes to nurse which is when they are generally hurt.


----------

